# Bolts???



## Retroboltsuk (Jan 12, 2013)

Evening 

I'm new to this forum and looking for a little help to point me in the right direction. 

I run a small online company supplying bolt kits for classic cars etc. where I struggling is getting the images on my website and eBay to look bright and shiny.

Can anyone give me some advice on what I should be doing lighting etc. I don't have a fancy camera so basic as possible please

Thanks


----------



## Awiserbud (Jan 12, 2013)

anything shiny, chrome nuts and bolts, jewelry etc should be shot with plenty of light, however the light really has to be the right kind and placed in the right direction to get the objects to shine or sparkle. I am no expert on this type of studio photography but i would suggest if you dont want to spend cash on proper lighting then some well placed spotlamps or bright LED torches might create something useable, I would imagine chrome nuts and bolts might look good on a black background, what sort of camera are you using to get the shots? obviously there is a reason people use expensive equipment for decent product shots so the end result will all come down to how creative you are and what equipment you have.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2013)

Light, Science, Magic!


----------

